# Java script "floating Iframe" mit cookie-Realisier



## solomon (17. Jan 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte auf meiner index.php eine "Floating Iframe" integrieren. Es soll aber nur einmal pro besucher aufgehen. Da ich ein phpnuke nuke System verwende bleibt mir glaube ich nur die Lösung mit dem Cookie.
Wer hat denn eine Idee?


```
<script type="text/javascript">

/***********************************************
* Floating Iframe script- © Dynamic Drive DHTML code library ([url]www.dynamicdrive.com[/url])
* Visit [url]http://www.dynamicDrive.com[/url] for hundreds of DHTML scripts
* This notice must stay intact for legal use
***********************************************/

//Specify iframe to display. Change src and other attributes except "position" and "left/top":
var iframetag='<iframe id="masterdiv" src="whatever.htm" width="150px" height="150px" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" frameborder="1" scrolling="no" style="position: absolute; left: -500px; top: -500px;"></iframe>'

//specify x coordinates of iframe ("right" for right corner, or a pixel number (ie: "20px")):
var masterdivleft="10px"

//specify y coordinates of iframe ("bottom" for bottom of page, or a pixel number (ie: "20px")):
var masterdivtop="bottom"

var ie=(document.all || window.opera) && document.getElementById
var iebody=(document.compatMode=="CSS1Compat")? document.documentElement : document.body

if (ie)
document.write(iframetag)

function positionit(){
masterdivobj=document.getElementById("masterdiv")
var window_width=ie && !window.opera? iebody.clientWidth : window.innerWidth-20
window_height=ie && !window.opera? iebody.clientHeight : window.innerHeight
var dsocleft=ie? iebody.scrollLeft : pageXOffset
var masterdivwidth=masterdivobj.width
masterdivheight=masterdivobj.height
masterdivobj.style.left=(masterdivleft=="right")? window_width-masterdivwidth-20 : masterdivleft
setInterval("repositionit()", 100)
}

function repositionit(){
if (ie){
dsoctop=ie? iebody.scrollTop : pageYOffset
masterdivobj.style.top=(masterdivtop=="bottom")? window_height-masterdivheight-14+dsoctop : parseInt(masterdivtop)+dsoctop
}
}

if (window.attachEvent)
window.attachEvent("onload", positionit)

</script>



Die IFrameseite


<script>
function closeiframe(){
parent.document.getElementById("masterdiv").style.display="none"
}
</script>
```

Ich müsste beide funktionen in einem script unterbringen, Floating und cookie. Ich kann bei meinem phpnuke auch nur das script in den body einführen, ohne head. 

Würde mich über jede hilfe freuen.

so long,
solomon


----------



## André Uhres (17. Jan 2006)

Ihr seid im falschen Forum!


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jan 2006)

Und verschoben


----------

